# Kontakt 6 free player beta expires in 14 days



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2020)

I see everybody talking about the same thing I just saw it today I downloaded it like 5 days ago the kontakt 6 free player I hope they get that fixed and it doesn't just go away anybody know anything else about it


----------

